# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/1



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Stormy rainy weather kept most people off the lake the past few days, but 
fishing has remained quite good. Anglers are still catching fish using most 
all presentations. For slip bobbering, anglers are working the trees in New 
Mill Bay, Bluebird Point, the Mauvee area, Grahams Island, the Casino, 
Foughty?s Point, and the Camp ditch. Try using leeches or crawlers with jigs or 
plain or painted hooks. Crankers are working the brush and weedbeds of Pelican 
Lake, the Golden Pond, Howard Farm area, New Mill Bay, Bud Bay, Penny Bay, the 
Storm Sewer area, and Skadsen?s. Esko?s, shad raps, and countdowns in 
gold/black, firetiger, silver/blue, or black/silver have been the best. 
Anglers are also trolling spinners and cranks along the rip rap of the 
highways, Haley?s Hump, Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile near the Pepsi 
barn, Rocky Point, Foughty?s Point, Stromme Addition, and Skadsens. Reef 
runners, taildancers, hornets, and deep shad raps for cranks. And gold, 
chartruese, or rainbow for spinners. For you shore fisherman, the area of Hwy 
281 & 19 near Minnewaukan, the north end of Six Mile Bay, all the bridge areas, 
and Hwy 57 south of dike to Acorn Ridge have all been good. Good Luck and we 
wish everyone a safe and enjoyable Fourth of July Weekend !!!


----------

